# 2013 Cartels vs Malavitas suggestions



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys im looking to get a new set of bindings and its between the burton cartels and malvitas. I mainly just freeride on groomers and hardpack. I want something that is responsive and not too flexible, but I also ride 8 hours straight when i board so comfort is a major factor also. What would you guys recomend? Also i have size11 white collection boots that have shrinkage tech so should i go with mediums or larges? Thanks


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Malvitas if you want the back of your boots to last and not wear out. If your not concerned, the Cartels.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I have both, cartels felt a little softer, I love my malavitas! So comfy ride from park to groomers, to riding blacks. Their so comfy I forget I'm strapped in, I never have to think about them all day, I usually ride 6-8 hours a day too.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok well as far as size go, should i go for mediums or larges with an 11 boot with shrinkage? Im currently riding larges but maybe sizing down would be a better option?


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i would still get large. if you can get the malavitas with the wings.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

boarder22ab said:


> Ok well as far as size go, should i go for mediums or larges with an 11 boot with shrinkage? Im currently riding larges but maybe sizing down would be a better option?


Definitely the large. Even if you can fit your boots in a medium the toe ramp will be way too short.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Mediums are a good fit with size 11 Burton boots.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok well i think i can get the malavitas new in medium for about $200, but larges i cant really find anywhere other than retail for $260. Would the mediums be so small that its not even worth the $60 savings?


----------



## CJR (Jan 7, 2012)

Vitas 100%. Most comfortable binding I've ever ridden.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Malvitas if you want the back of your boots to last and not wear out. If your not concerned, the Cartels.


Cartels wore the back off your boots out? What kind of boots?


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Get size Medium.
Trust me.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

BurtonBindings said:


> Get size Medium.
> Trust me.


I'd have to agree, my M Cartels fit my size 11 K2's just fine.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

BurtonBindings said:


> Get size Medium.
> Trust me.


That seems to be the consensus here. I could hardly fit my size 11 Nikes in a medium Malavita on max strap settings, let alone adjust the footbed appropriately.

Sorry OP. Judging by the other responses I seem to be wrong here. But for me the medium didn't work at all.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Right.
the first year of Nike boots had very large outsoles and barely fit into bindings. They've since adjusted.

Burton boots in Burton Bindings fit on the high end of our size chart, size for size. Some other brands do too, but that's why our binding size chart says Medium goes from size 8-11 US Mens and Large goes from 10 - 15 US Mens.

That overlap between medium and large is a buffer for the variety of dimensions in the market from other brands.

If you're even in doubt, physically check the fit in a store. Kinda like buying pants.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

BurtonBindings said:


> Right.
> the first year of Nike boots had very large outsoles and barely fit into bindings. They've since adjusted.


That explains it. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Malvitas if you want the back of your boots to last and not wear out. If your not concerned, the Cartels.


If you had read his post you would have seen that he has Burton boots, so your overgeneralization is invalid here


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright guys thanks for all the help. Medium malavitas it will be


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

what about a sz 12 Burton Ambush boot? Medium or Large? i would expect Large but now im wondering...


also, what is the general consensus on stiffness of '13 vita vs '13 cartel??

im hearing/seeing mixed reviews...


I am all mtn freestyle, with emphasis on freestyle...the whole mtn is a park!

vitas or cartels?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Got the exact same boot in size 12.

Demo'd the Cartel in large and Malavitas in medium (no large available). The medium were maxed out and barely fitting and not fun. 

I'd go large.

Plus if you ever change boots you'll be safe that the bindings will still fit.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

FWIW, I had a pair of Medium Burton CO2s and while I could fit my size 10 Ions and 10.5 Driver Xs in, I found there was a fair bit of squeezing going on on the sides of the boot. It was enough to make me switch to larges.

Just food for thought.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

any input on vitas or cartels for all mtn freestyle??


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Bindings are not better or worse in any given terrain. That type of distinction is only a factor for the board itself because it touches the snow.

super specialized products like race (Gate bashing) and split board bindings are a slightly different story.

Jeremy Jones ride the Diode for a great deal of urban riding. Frederik Kalbermatten uses them for Backcountry Freestyle. Peetu uses them for transition riding.

Sollars runs the Malavita for Backcountry Freestyle and Zak Hale uses them to ride park and street.

A bindings function, by our philosophy, is as follows and in order of priority:
1. Keep your feet on the board.
2. Compliment they way a board rides. 
3. Fit the boot.

That's it. A binding choice, functionally, has far more to do with what board and boot you're using.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i am riding M size prophecy with nike kaiju 2012 size 10...


I am going to try L because i feel my foot is being "smashed" in the sides...

And it hurts me riding....

might be the binding?


In lenght the M goes all the way to the 11 or 12 maxed out


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> Bindings are not better or worse in any given terrain. That type of distinction is only a factor for the board itself because it touches the snow.
> 
> super specialized products like race (Gate bashing) and split board bindings are a slightly different story.
> 
> ...


Interesting. You say bindings are not better or worse in any given terrain yet they should compliment the way a board rides, which surely by definition can be very much better or worse depending on the terrain. 

I take your inferred point that personal preference is often the deciding factor, but my point is going strictly by your logic I should focus more on how it complements the board, but if I'm never going to use a board built for say backcountry freeriding as my street jibbing board then difficult to see how you cannot be influenced by terrain when selecting the correct binding.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Only in the effect that, and i'll use the Burton Binding Line, as a reference but it holds true in nearly every brand in the market.

If you have a board like, let's say the Burton Clash or K2 Brigade, Biax Glass, Extruded base, low-end, soft, and very easy to ride for a beginner. A binding like the Cartel with a mid-glass loaded content is likely to overpower the board. A softer flexing binding, like a Custom or a Freestyle, for that customer and that board are likely to be more appropriate as this customer, generally speaking, isn't skilled enough to compensate how they ride based on the product being less forgiving. 

The Inverse is also generally true.

A mid-stiff toe to heel binding like the Cartel, is in all likelihood, more appropriate for a board like the Burton Custom or another comparable board with Triax Glass and some hits of carbon stringers, etc.

It comes down to this relationship in board material content and the relationship with the boot fit, that makes a good binding decision for most people. Which true, the board is built for some semblance of specific terrain, however, it's bill of materials and to a point shape largely dictate what binding is most appropriate.

So, in the case of "what binding is best for all mountain freestyle?" can be answered with ALL of them. From our Freestyle or our Diode are all applicable. What's the rider's ability, what board(s) are they using and what boot... these factors are they only merit in making such a decision.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

BurtonBindings said:


> So, in the case of "what binding is best for all mountain freestyle?" can be answered with ALL of them. From our Freestyle or our Diode are all applicable. What's the rider's ability, what board(s) are they using and what boot... these factors are they only merit in making such a decision.


okay then, 

im a solid intermediate rider (jumps, spins, hard carving, switch riding, etc)

im riding a NS Proto CTX

i use Burton Ambush Boots


GO! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd say Cartel.
there's slightly less play in the straps medial laterally which is a marginal benefit for "hard carving".


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

boarder22ab said:


> Ok well as far as size go, should i go for mediums or larges with an 11 boot with shrinkage? Im currently riding larges but maybe sizing down would be a better option?


I would definitely stick to large with a size 11 even with shrikage


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

I disagree with 10sullivanb completely.
And i only disagree because i make them and personally did the fit testing.
Both for the consumer market and for Mikkel Bang.


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> Get size Medium.
> Trust me.


This guy's name is BURTONBINDINGS, and he says trust him. So do so. I agree with him.


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> I disagree with 10sullivanb completely.
> And i only disagree because i make them and personally did the fit testing.
> Both for the consumer market and for Mikkel Bang.


And yo Burton bindings, should I get the Diode EST 2013 for 320$? Good deal you think? I'm a boardercross racer with a custom x 2013.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

FWIW, I own two pairs of Malavitas in a large. One is the Restricted and the other the regular. The Restricted I just bought on Saturday from a guy who wears a size 11 and the larges were too big for him so he went with the medium. I also wear the Ambush but in a size 13. There's still a couple holes left on the straps on mine (I tend to strap as tight as can be as well tho) to move.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

How you like the Malavitas? I've got the Restricted EST Malavitas and love them...recently bought a new park board, Forum Youngblood DoubleDog, with Shaka bindings but have yet to break it out. Definitely glad I went with the Vitas on my other board!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

SO Burton did you get any of the other departments to come visit us? You just handle bindings right? I've got some boot questions I wish you had someone to answer.


----------

